# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  τα κοκοράκια μου!

## andreas142

Γειά σας! θα ήθελα να σας δείξω τα κοκοράκια μου! είναι τώρα ποιά 3 μηνών και είναι όλα υγειέστατα!
Οτάν τα πρωτοπήρα 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


τους αρέσει πολύ ο ήλιος


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Κοιτάξτε πόσο μεγάλωσαν!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## douke-soula

ποσο εχω πεθυμισει να ακουσω εναν κοκορα το πρωι  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## andreas142

Είναι 30 κοκοράκια 5 κότες και δύο άσπρα γαλλόπουλα! φαντάσου να αρχίσουν να λαλούν και τα 30 μαζί!

----------


## douke-soula

να τα χαιρεσαι .
δεν εχω ξαναδει ασπρα γαλόπουλα

----------


## andreas142

Σ' ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά! τα άσπρα γαλλόπουλα είναι πολύ όμορφα σε μέγεθός είναι σχέδον διπλάσια απο τα μαύρα και είναι πολύ όμορφα ειδικά οτάν φουσκώνουν ! τα δύο τα δικά μου βέβαια είναι πολύ μικρά ακόμα!

----------


## douke-soula

μου αρεσουν πολυ και οι ασπρομαυρες κοτες που εχουν βουλες δηλαδη .αυτες που ειναι στην φωτο ειναι κοκορακια ή κοτουλες;
ειχαμε μια τετοια κοτα και μας εκανε δικροκα αυγα

----------


## andreas142

Το ασπρόμαυρο που λες είναι μικρή κοτούλα !  Είναι μία απο τις 5 κοτούλες μεγαλώνουν πραγματικά πολύ γρήγορα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ποσο εχω πεθυμισει να ακουσω εναν κοκορα το πρωι


Κάθε μέρα ακούω.

----------


## andreas142

έχεις χωράφια δίπλα στο σπίτι σου?

----------


## andreas142

Τα κοκοράκια μου έχουν γίνει τεράστια




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Τι τρωνε???

----------


## andreas142

Τρώνε μία τροφή που λέγεται μύγμα τώρα περιέχει διάφορους σπόρους σπασμένους .Στην αρχή του έδινα φύραμα και ασβέστιο στο νερό για τα κόκκαλα τους

----------


## mitsman

Εμεις εχουμε κοτουλες αλλα ειναι ψιλοαλανιαρες!!
Δηλαδη εχουν παντα καλαμποκι στο σπιτι τους, αλλα καθε πρωι βγαινουν εξω και ξαναμπαινουν το μεσημερι!!
Τις βγαζει και τις μαζευει δηλαδη ο πατερας μου!!!

----------


## andreas142

Kai εγώ εχώ κότες άσε απο 30 κότες παίρνω καμιά 8 αρια αυγά τη μέρα είναι πράγματα αυτά? ασέ που δεν κάθονται κλώσσες ούτε μία για αυτό το λόγο πήρα τα νανάκια αυτά βγάζουν κλώσσσοπουλα και φαντάζομαι τα κλωσσόπουλα που θα βγάλουν ίσως είναι ικάνα προς αναπαραγωγή τι να πώ θα δούμε

----------


## mitsman

Μονο 8 αυγα???
μα γιατι???μηπως ειναι μεγαλες σε ηλικια???
δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο νομιζω!!!εμεις απο 10 κοτες παιρνουμε τα ιδια αυγα!!

----------


## Ryu

οταν οι κοτες ειναι βγαλμενες απο κλωσωμηχανες δεν καθοντε κλωσες,αυτες του χωριου που εχουν βγει απο κλωσες καθοντε...κ εμεις εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα με τις κοτες.δεν γενανε κ ειναι 3 χρονων...μαλλον ειναι θεμα διατροφης...
30 κοκορια?οταν αρχισουν να τσακωνοντε τι θα κανεις???

----------


## andreas142

Meγαλες σε ηλικία δεν είναι ίσως δεν είναι καλή ή ράτσα τους τις είχα πάρει απο  γύφτο και μάλιστα οι μισές  ψώφισαν σε νεαρή ηλικία βέβαια δεν ξαναέκανα το ίδιο λάθος γιατι τα κοκοράκια που που πήρα τα πήρα απο ένα πολύ σωστό επαγγελματία απο τα Μέγαρα . Τα κοκόρια μόλις μεγαλώσουν θα τα φάω και έτσι δε θα τσακώνονται

----------


## andreas142

Τα κοκκοράκια είναι πεντανόστημα!

----------


## Gull

> Τα κοκκοράκια είναι πεντανόστημα!


πειναλεε...

----------


## andreas142

Ετσί Έτσι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ανδρέα έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα λευκά Γαλόπουλα θέλουν τακτικά ασβέστι επειδή μεγαλώνουν πολύ και δεν τα κρατάν τα πόδια τους...

----------


## andreas142

Tούς έιχα ρίξει στο νερό τους φάρμακο μόλις τα πρωτοπήρα για ένα χρονικό διάστημα

----------


## Gull

ασβεστιο σου λεει,οχι φαρμακα...

----------


## andreas142

Ασβέστιο ήταν αυτό το φΆΡΜΑΚΟ.τΟ ΕΝΆ από τα δύο γαλλόπουλα μάλλον θα ψωφήσει κάθεται ακίνητο και όρθιο

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αυτό με της κλώσες είναι παρατηρημένο!
Όσες είναι από κλωσσομηχανή δεν κάθοντε!!!!
Όσο για τις γαλλοπούλες..... είναι γενικά ευαίσθητα πουλιά και ειδικά οι άσπρες!!!!

----------


## andreas142

o ενάς ο άσπρος γάλλος δυστυχώς ταξίδεψε! τι ενέσεις του εκάνα τπτ

----------

